# Any Kodak DX6490 experts?



## skiprat (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi guys, I've posted the same question on FixYa, and googled loads of other forums, but thought someone here may have solved this problem before. 
Some time ago ( in fact while I was in the States )my camera stopped working on the battery. Works just fine on mains though. So I eventually just got a new battery, charged it up and tried again. No deal. When the battery is in the Rapid Charger it charges ok, however, when it's in the camera and mounted in the dock, it shows three green bars for a few minutes then changes to flashing red bars.
Same as the old battery.[xx(]

Any ideas please?


----------

